# Akron area catfishing



## Chinhook (Oct 15, 2015)

Is anybody catching any cats around Akron,I'm going to take my daughter's out but don't know were?


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry just seen this but we did a tournament at portage. Did real good.


----------



## Chinhook (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks eagle eye, were they in shallow?


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

Chinhook said:


> Is anybody catching any cats around Akron,I'm going to take my daughter's out but don't know were?


Portage Lakes, Springfield lake and Mogadore lake all have good catfish. My standard baits is frozen shrimp from Walmart or liver. Night time. Always from Shore. 

Good luck


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

nice bro


----------

